# LRM MESA AZ



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ROLL CALL WHAT BIKES AND CLUBS ARE GOING


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Majestics will be there


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

GOODTIMES TUCSON WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TucsonMC86 said:


> GOODTIMES TUCSON WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:....


That's right see u there GOODTIMER


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mayb thee artistics OC n 805


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy
lil Tigress... n/a


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Wats n/a


----------



## TucsonMC86 (Mar 7, 2012)

:dunno:...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> Wats n/a



Not Available


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks weezy


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

PHOENIX KUSTOMS PHX AND KNGMN AZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

whats up everyone, this is Daniel (legionlegend) this is my new screen name. Is there still spots open for bikes? ****, Myself and another member from Legions need to know if there's any spots open at this show. Tried calling but got the voicemail


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

maybe still in the air


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

if you could keep me updated i'd appreciate it. This is the only show ****,Jose and myself will probably be able to make to try and qualify for vegas.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

VENOM89 said:


> whats up everyone, this is Daniel (legionlegend) this is my new screen name. Is there still spots open for bikes? ****, Myself and another member from Legions need to know if there's any spots open at this show. Tried calling but got the voicemail


On the other topic on shows and events they said they are excepting bikes still


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> On the other topic on shows and events they said they are excepting bikes still


Thanks man, do you know if you have to call or mail out the registration


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

VENOM89 said:


> Thanks man, do you know if you have to call or mail out the registration


You have to mail out the registration. I sent **** the link to the pre reg you guys should send the pre reg next day shipping so they can get it quick


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You have to mail out the registration. I sent **** the link to the pre reg you guys should send the pre reg next day shipping so they can get it quick


Do you happen to have the link


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Here you go bro here the link 

http://www.motorsportshowcase.com/


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Here you go bro here the link
> 
> http://www.motorsportshowcase.com/


Thanks brotha, sending out those money orders tomorrow ASAP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

VENOM89 said:


> Thanks brotha, sending out those money orders tomorrow ASAP


Cool cool see u there in Mesa


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I had to rush my reg last week to get it there on time, they should still have a few more spots outside for bikes trikes and pedal cars. But if I were you guys I would not wait at all, get it mailed tomorrow if anything because last year they filled to capacity literally.

As for any shows in Cali at all to qualify its 50/50 right now they said no agreement on venues or dates tba yet, so with that said if your aiming at top honors in Vegas then
Mesa AZ and the show in NM are your options as of now..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone reaceved their confomation letters yet?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Has anyone reaceved their confomation letters yet?


I think they send it out 2 weeks before the show like last year


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Has anyone reaceved their confomation letters yet?


I got mines yesterday


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> I got mines yesterday


But you are like five minutes from the venue LOL .. see you there bro bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

They except my check. GT EDITION be there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I think they send it out 2 weeks before the show like last year


They said they sent out the forms on the 8th. im hoping mine was accepted


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

hopefully there will be better looking bitches this year... last year had some beastly bitches... the only good ones were paid to be there...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Got ours yesterday


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i have two extra wrist bands im selling for the mesa show if any ones interested hit me up on pm


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> i have two extra wrist bands im selling for the mesa show if any ones interested hit me up on pm


Pm sent


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

Idk why they having it in Mesa again they should have it back In az fair grounds like back in the day


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

brownie_602 said:


> Idk why they having it in Mesa again they should have it back In az fair grounds like back in the day


The Mesa show is from back in the day!! They brought it back!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

brownie_602 said:


> Idk why they having it in Mesa again they should have it back In az fair grounds like back in the day


Did you get anything registered of get a wristband for the show?


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Lunas64 said:


> The Mesa show is from back in the day!! They brought it back!!


im sure this kid didnt know that lol


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Its taking too long.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Still got the wrist band's available 25 each if anyones interested. need the gas money


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

if anyone got a bike registration form for the show they wanna sell lmk.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

It's almost show time


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT THINKING ABOUT REGESTERING DAY OF


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT THINKING ABOUT REGESTERING DAY OF


Yeah um good luck with that. They were sold out to the point that even people registered almost did not get in last year, Being you have a bike might not be a problem though. Just hate to see you drive out there and not get in.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

K every one when ur in line to move in dont move out of line even if a old man trys to make u move lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> K every one when ur in line to move in dont move out of line even if a old man trys to make u move lol


Lmfao I wanted to find that fucking Guy and punch him in his face so bad.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> Yeah um good luck with that. They were sold out to the point that even people registered almost did not get in last year, Being you have a bike might not be a problem though. Just hate to see you drive out there and not get in.


Yea i remember one of my members was registered and this lady wouldent let him in


----------



## deweyg (Sep 22, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Yea i remember one of my members was registered and this lady wouldent let him in


I was per reg and the ladie said it was filled already, ask for my money back but she said she couldn't do nothing about it, seriously need to make sure all per reg people get in before they get there spots jacked, and the club had saved me a spot. But hopefully better luck this year.


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Legions of Cali just got confirmation...20 inch Radical trike 20 inch Radical bike and 20 inch full...hope to meet some new people out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Really good show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So it's two weeks out now..... 
Who all is confirmed going
I know for sure

HellBoy
lil Tigress
?
?
?.?
?
?

Not just bikes what pedal cars as well..


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> So it's two weeks out now.....
> Who all is confirmed going
> I know for sure
> 
> ...


X2 who going  see u there brother


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i wont make it this time sugar rush is down right now


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> i wont make it this time sugar rush is down right now


You still have clown confusion


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> So it's two weeks out now.....
> Who all is confirmed going
> I know for sure
> 
> ...


 Fixed


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> You still have clown confusion


true must be nice to have 2 heavy hitters....lol

naw been working on my car lately


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

There will be a special appearance at this show. From back then.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Raguness said:


> There will be a special appearance at this show. From back then.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> true must be nice to have 2 heavy hitters....lol
> 
> naw been working on my car lately



Baller  lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Last year smile now cry later was there bad ass bike


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:yes:


Clown Confusion said:


> Last year smile now cry later was there bad ass bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

2 more weeks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

So being we are only maybe a week away from the show, and seeing how i never made it last year, i need to know which drive way i need to go to to bring the bikes in and set up. lmk homies.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Just get to where it says car waiting area. That is the check in point pretty much. From there they will direct you on where to go. If you are outside they will have you go around to other side of complex if indoor most likely right there from parking lot when they check you in.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Me and kevin ware in line all day member kev


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> Me and kevin ware in line all day member kev


Yeah just make sure to take a cooler just in case you are in line aalllllllllll day. It was what 110 Mikey. Fuck it was hot with the a.c. on.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Yeah just make sure to take a cooler just in case you are in line aalllllllllll day. It was what 110 Mikey. Fuck it was hot with the a.c. on.


Hell yeah


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

110 thats it?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Raguness said:


> 110 thats it?


Yup that's it, but there is a difference between an Arizona dry heat and a humid heat that's why it was so miserable. Might of been hotter then that cause at 9:00 a.m. it was 88° plus sitting in the sun no shade it all adds up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> Yup that's it, but there is a difference between an Arizona dry heat and a humid heat that's why it was so miserable. Might of been hotter then that cause at 9:00 a.m. it was 88° plus sitting in the sun no shade it all adds up


What time you planning on getting in line?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> What time you planning on getting in line?


Probably park when I get there Thursday night.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> Probably park when I get there Thursday night.


You indoor or out?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump  4 more days to show time


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> You indoor or out?


I'm indoor. Heading out Wednesday night. See you there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Everybody heading out there. U guys have a safe drive out there see u guys in Mesa


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Everybody heading out there. U guys have a safe drive out there see u guys in Mesa


what hwy/fwy are you taking?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what hwy/fwy are you taking?


I'm not even sure just going to follow my GPS tells me to go lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'm not even sure just going to follow my GPS tells me to go lol


if your taking i 40. hit 93 towards wikenburg and the 60 to 74 wrather then hitting flagstaff and dealing with phx traffic, 74 will take you all the way to scottsdale road and then from there it will take you to pima fwy and red mountain fwy. it avoids 90% of the traffic and gives you a peaceful drive.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> if your taking i 40. hit 93 towards wikenburg and the 60 to 74 wrather then hitting flagstaff and dealing with phx traffic, 74 will take you all the way to scottsdale road and then from there it will take you to pima fwy and red mountain fwy. it avoids 90% of the traffic and gives you a peaceful drive.


Good looking out bro.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm taking i-5 to the i-210 to interstate 10e to the az-202 loop E/Az-51 traffic through SFV sucks but it's whatever. See everyone there drive safe


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> I'm taking i-5 to the i-210 to interstate 10e to the az-202 loop E/Az-51 traffic through SFV sucks but it's whatever. See everyone there drive safe


The route i mentioned above is what im taking tomarrow. hope to see some fellow riders heading to mesa on that route.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

In the house. 

See y'all here


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

So whose here already?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Raguness said:


> So whose here already?


 a sneak peek.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

On my way


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Raguness said:


> So whose here already?


Been here since yesterday LOL. Tried getting in last night they were not hearing nothing lol


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

How long is the line?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Raguness said:


> How long is the line?


One deep.... literally one truck and trailer, a few guys starting to walk out and clean there cars right now. Indoor starts at noon so I'll be in line for that in a couple hours. 
Outdoor started lining up last year about noon


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice still waiting on a ride.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

yesterday was cool and breezy lets pray its the same today.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah so far it's nice out yesterday was only 80° so hope it ain't much higher.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Starting to look good. Good turn out of bikes so far, was so busy cleaning shit ran out of time to see who all was here. 
Seen a few faces and bikes p/c that I know but not able to get pics yet. Will try posting in the a.m. skittles is looking good as well as captain America. GT bike was being set up Venom was covered will see in the morning. GT trike mini mouse p/c in the buildinga lot more showing up tmorrow so the list will grow. 
Again pics tomorrow granted I get good reception on my phone.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

96tein said:


> Starting to look good. Good turn out of bikes so far, was so busy cleaning shit ran out of time to see who all was here.
> Seen a few faces and bikes p/c that I know but not able to get pics yet. Will try posting in the a.m. skittles is looking good as well as captain America. GT bike was being set up Venom was covered will see in the morning. GT trike mini mouse p/c in the buildinga lot more showing up tmorrow so the list will grow.
> Again pics tomorrow granted I get good reception on my phone.


Venom 2013 boty


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> Starting to look good. Good turn out of bikes so far, was so busy cleaning shit ran out of time to see who all was here.
> Seen a few faces and bikes p/c that I know but not able to get pics yet. Will try posting in the a.m. skittles is looking good as well as captain America. GT bike was being set up Venom was covered will see in the morning. GT trike mini mouse p/c in the buildinga lot more showing up tmorrow so the list will grow.
> Again pics tomorrow granted I get good reception on my phone.


i seen venom the other night frame is crazy, after the show it getting redone with different parts daniel just qualifying the frame. good luck too all


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

It was good to meet 96stein and hellboy was awesome piece of work!!! Nice to talk to Passionate63 again good luck to all.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> i seen venom the other night frame is crazy, after the show it getting redone with different parts daniel just qualifying the frame. good luck too all


I already know the scoop cool Kat met him and his pops talked with them for a while tonight. Can't wait to see it resident and the others. . You flying out here or what.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> I already know the scoop cool Kat met him and his pops talked with them for a while tonight. Can't wait to see it resident and the others. . You flying out here or what.


naw im not going i wanted to go but , got too much to do here going to a friend shop tomorrow morning and work on the turntable, then next friday morning driving out to san antonio pick up the display from hotstuff then get parts ready to ship out to hernan and get more neons done pretty busy now and until the legions show next month


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Sounds like it.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

96tein said:


> Sounds like it.


Nice chatting with you brotha


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

a sneek peek of the bikes there i got while waiting on club members to arrive.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Nice chatting with you brotha


:twak:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Any pics


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


>


This bike is sic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks like it was a fantastic show


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


>


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Where are the pics?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Fucking idiots turned the sprinklers on on us twice today. fucked up the whole row of show bikes and pedal cars...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Any pics of that? And how did you do?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Who won


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Fucking idiots turned the sprinklers on on us twice today. fucked up the whole row of show bikes and pedal cars...


Thats fucked up bro


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Who won


sweepstakes winners 

predator 1st 

hellboy 2nd 

carebear 3rd


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

cone_weezy said:


> sweepstakes winners
> 
> predator 1st
> 
> ...


Pics of them bikes


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> sweepstakes winners
> 
> predator 1st
> 
> ...


FIXED.........


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> FIXED.........


thanks lol...... looks like venom got to step it up on the next show


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Fresno.... 

The 12" as follow

lil Tigress 1st

Hellboy 2nd

3rd? Was an o.g. lil tiger with springers


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

..


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


>


 sick bike


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

.
.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Which ones the predator???


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So many pics.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

And more


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Not done yet


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Half way


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

.taking forever


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


>


This is one of my favorite bikes out rite now, the frame is bad ass, as well as everything else.....does anyone know the owner?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

But it is appreciated keep um coming.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm over it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I think that's all.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

cone_weezy said:


>


Is this the new 16" street king?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

OK lied again


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

That is all.... maybe two or three strollers I did not get. But that's pretty much all bikes trikes strollers pedal cars wagons tricycles and all...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> This is one of my favorite bikes out rite now, the frame is bad ass, as well as everything else.....does anyone know the owner?


Yes was chilling with him and all the other legions crew. Cool guys.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Predator a little closer look


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Venom


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> sweepstakes winners
> 
> predator 1st
> 
> ...


Any pics of predator n carebear


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> This is one of my favorite bikes out rite now, the frame is bad ass, as well as everything else.....does anyone know the owner?


the owner is own by a girl her dad ( eddie ) is in the thee artistics club


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> the owner is own by a girl her dad ( eddie ) is in the thee artistics club


:yes:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> the owner is own by a girl her dad ( eddie ) is in the thee artistics club


Where are they from I wanna do a photo shoot


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Look like it was good show its going to be a good year for the bike scene


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

96tein said:


> Fresno....
> 
> The 12" as follow
> 
> ...


Lmao so tigress beat hellboy?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I got beat by my own build. And third place in bos. Weird fucking show


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lil Tigress 1st 
HellBoy 2nd

12"


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I did not get pics of care bear bartman and a few other bikes on that end on my phone. But got on camera. No way to load those yet.


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

cone_weezy said:


>


My hbars putting wirk at mesa...


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> Look like it was good show its going to be a good year for the bike scene


Yeah it is.... Time to step up the game on my son's bike...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got home from the show. Lots of nice bikes out there


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


>


Another bad azz paint job by Orlando at PERFECT KOLORS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pics Kevin. Does anyone know who won what for specialty awards? 

This show made me miss my trike.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

R.O. I believe took best murals
I took best plating
I did not catch stripping 
Venom/predator pretty much cleaned up the rest if I remember right. Long night I posted right after break down.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LEGIONS LOOKIN GOOD LOOKS LIKE THEY COMIN HARD IN 2013....!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want to say Congrats to all the Winners! :thumbsup:

__Here go a few pic's i took of the show....uffin:














































Here goes some video we did....






Much Lowrider Luv & Respect...._:thumbsup:


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Thanks for the pics Kevin. Does anyone know who won what for specialty awards?
> 
> This show made me miss my trike.


Rollerz only trike took best engraving an best use of accesories


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Who were the trike winners?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

96tein said:


> Predator a little closer look


Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Winners of 20" semi?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DOOK602 said:


> Winners of 20" semi?


I took 1st place semi


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I took 1st place semi


Oh ok I seen that dope bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

DOOK602 said:


> Oh ok I seen that dope bike


Thank bro


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

who took 2nd and 3rd semi


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Not sure who place


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

cone_weezy said:


>


Dam that skull/spiderweb bike is insane


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

whats up peeps looking for one 13x7 72 spoke wheel all chrome hit me up or a 13x7 72 spoke gold nipples and gold hub thanks


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> thanks lol...... looks like venom got to step it up on the next show


 DAM VENOM DIDNT GET IN TOP 3........:dunno:THATS SOME SHIT....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

BIG AL 310 said:


> DAM VENOM DIDNT GET IN TOP 3........:dunno:THATS SOME SHIT....


nope the bike didnt place but the bike did take best mods and display... it will be at the l.a show


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

cone_weezy said:


> nope the bike didnt place but the bike did take best mods and display... it will be at the l.a show


Eddie with predator took 1st radical and i took 2nd radical with best mods and display...but no sweepstakes:dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

VENOM89 said:


> Eddie with predator took 1st radical and i took 2nd radical with best mods and display...but no sweepstakes:dunno:


 :wave: was nice talking with you guy's at the show.


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> :wave: was nice talking with you guy's at the show.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice choppin it up with you too bro


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

VENOM89 said:


> Eddie with predator took 1st radical and i took 2nd radical with best mods and display...but no sweepstakes:dunno:


dont feel bad, that carebear bike beats alot of bikes that others feel it shouldve lost too... that venom bike is badass... mods done right, my opinion it shouldve been in sweeps no question but the judges are more experienced in picking winners than i am.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

honestly i think cuz it was missing out on the points like murals and other things other then that its a wicked bike ...


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> dont feel bad, that carebear bike beats alot of bikes that others feel it shouldve lost too... that venom bike is badass... mods done right, my opinion it shouldve been in sweeps no question but the judges are more experienced in picking winners than i am.....


Thanks bro look like were going to fresno to qualify now but its cool never been to that show...they also threw eddies predator in radical when its full but who knows how they judge those things


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> honestly i think cuz it was missing out on the points like murals and other things other then that its a wicked bike ...


Thanks it was a quick put together to qualify like **** did with resident evil in denver but didnt go as planned so ill be up in Fresno in august


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

VENOM89 said:


> Thanks it was a quick put together to qualify like **** did with resident evil in denver but didnt go as planned so ill be up in Fresno in august


cool see u there bro


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

VENOM89 said:


> Thanks bro look like were going to fresno to qualify now but its cool never been to that show...they also threw eddies predator in radical when its full but who knows how they judge those things


Predator is radical


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

VENOM89 said:


> Eddie with predator took 1st radical and i took 2nd radical with best mods and display...but no sweepstakes:dunno:


Wtf? Dum ass judges suck asshole hahhaha pinches tapados don't no shit! MBS CPT FL


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

VENOM89 said:


> Thanks it was a quick put together to qualify like **** did with resident evil in denver but didnt go as planned so ill be up in Fresno in august


YOULL FUCK THEM.UP IN VEGAS HOMIES  ANY PICS OF YOUR BIKE I DIDNT SEE IT BEFORE IT LEFT THE SHOP


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea they did that to paulee too, he had his angel bike in full and said they auto bumped him aswell.


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

mexhika said:


> YOULL FUCK THEM.UP IN VEGAS HOMIES  ANY PICS OF YOUR BIKE I DIDNT SEE IT BEFORE IT LEFT THE SHOP the bike is sick


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

both bikes drew alot of attention, thanks danny and freddie for all the help at the day of show


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> dont feel bad, that carebear bike beats alot of bikes that others feel it shouldve lost too... that venom bike is badass... mods done right, my opinion it shouldve been in sweeps no question but the judges are more experienced in picking winners than i am.....


The paint looks pretty bad on it. The clear looks dry, it has hella orange peel, and the metal looks like it has gouge marks from a grinder or something. Probably killed itself on paint & body, an craftsmanship & detail.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


>


 Sick Bike


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

I say it's FULL!!! Back Fender ain't molded it in!!!


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yea your right, the paint was not very good it was a quick paint job just to try and qualify, the body was not prepped the way it should of and it killed us, but that's ok the paint is going to be stripped this weekend for the real custom paint, and murals. we'll be back with a totally new look. although we did'nt do to bad 2nd place Radical and best body mods. The best part of the show is having father and son spending time together it was awesome. we used to do this with his old bike, the name, BAD 2 DA BONE it was featured in lowrider magazine and lowrider bike magazine, this just brings back memories. looking forward to meeting new people in this new run we're having with this bike.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

VENOM89 said:


> Yea your right, the paint was not very good it was a quick paint job just to try and qualify, the body was not prepped the way it should of and it killed us, but that's ok the paint is going to be stripped this weekend for the real custom paint, and murals. we'll be back with a totally new look. although we did'nt do to bad 2nd place Radical and best body mods. The best part of the show is having father and son spending time together it was awesome. we used to do this with his old bike, the name, BAD 2 DA BONE it was featured in lowrider magazine and lowrider bike magazine, this just brings back memories. looking forward to meeting new people in this new run we're having with this bike.


Yea bro, that's how I am father and son time I own cruel and unusual punishment the one that bearly got featured in LRM. Ill see y'all in Vegas.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

VENOM89 said:


> Yea your right, the paint was not very good *it was a quick paint job just to try and qualify*, the body was not prepped the way it should of and it killed us, but that's ok the paint is going to be stripped this weekend for the real custom paint, and murals. we'll be back with a totally new look. although we did'nt do to bad 2nd place Radical and best body mods. The best part of the show is having father and son spending time together it was awesome. we used to do this with his old bike, the name, BAD 2 DA BONE it was featured in lowrider magazine and lowrider bike magazine, this just brings back memories. looking forward to meeting new people in this new run we're having with this bike.


Been there, done that. Happens to the best of us.


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hope to meet you and your son in Vegas!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

mexhika said:


> YOULL FUCK THEM.UP IN VEGAS HOMIES  ANY PICS OF YOUR BIKE I DIDNT SEE IT BEFORE IT LEFT THE SHOP


Watsup brotha i think 96tein posted some pics on like the 6th or 7th page and if you have instagram i have them on there my name is thatswassupd


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Yea they did that to paulee too, he had his angel bike in full and said they auto bumped him aswell.


Yea i saw that i think he placed 3rd in radical not too bad


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

Predator1 said:


> both bikes drew alot of attention, thanks danny and freddie for all the help at the day of show


Anytime eddie about to do a lot of running around to get ready for fresno im heading out to corona this weekend to pick up **** and go to mannys should roll up with us


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

RUBIO1987 said:


> I say it's FULL!!! Back Fender ain't molded it in!!!


1 tank... 2 back skirt.. 3 bottom design of tank... 4 Behind seat post and kick stand caped off... Removed seat pos and raked neck equals 5 so radical


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations Eddie


----------



## VENOM89 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you look at the frame closely its full **** told the judge and pointed out the mods he didnt say anything and walked away


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lots of nice bikes be in Vegas  can't wait to see who gets boty


----------



## Predator1 (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks Casper, not done yet and have to do more, like add on new seat, hydros or air, steering wheel and much more before Vegas, got to keep up with everybody else


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Predator1 said:


> thanks Casper, not done yet and have to do more, like add on new seat, hydros or air, steering wheel and much more before Vegas, got to keep up with everybody else


Good thing u didn't sell it to me when I offered to buy it...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Been there, done that. Happens to the best of us.


X2


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Lots of nice bikes be in Vegas  can't wait to see who gets boty


Not going this year myself.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Did you guys get your scores yet for
Venom/Predator..? I need to give Danny a call and get mine


----------



## DOOK602 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anybody got contact info to get scores?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> dont feel bad, that carebear bike beats alot of bikes that others feel it shouldve lost too... that venom bike is badass... mods done right, my opinion it shouldve been in sweeps no question but the judges are more experienced in picking winners than i am.....


venom needs better parts to place in sweepstakes


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

VENOM89 said:


> Yea your right, the paint was not very good it was a quick paint job just to try and qualify, the body was not prepped the way it should of and it killed us, but that's ok the paint is going to be stripped this weekend for the real custom paint, and murals. we'll be back with a totally new look. although we did'nt do to bad 2nd place Radical and best body mods. The best part of the show is having father and son spending time together it was awesome. we used to do this with his old bike, the name, BAD 2 DA BONE it was featured in lowrider magazine and lowrider bike magazine, this just brings back memories. looking forward to meeting new people in this new run we're having with this bike.


 THATS RITE THATS WHAT ITS ABOUT...MY SON IS THE ONE THAT GOT ME AN MY POPS BACK INTO IT............CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

does any one know the owner of this bike?


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

GREEN WITH ENVY TOOK 1ST. ON SEMI TRIKE AND 2ND BEST OF SHOW AND OUTSTANDING GRAPHICS ON A BIKE/TRIKE


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

What about the minnie mouse pedal car how did that one do?


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

Raguness said:


> What about the minnie mouse pedal car how did that one do?



he took 1st. on special interest and best of show


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

David Cervantes said:


> GREEN WITH ENVY TOOK 1ST. ON SEMI TRIKE AND 2ND BEST OF SHOW AND OUTSTANDING GRAPHICS ON A BIKE/TRIKE


To
The
Top!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> he took 1st. on special interest and best of show


:thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got my score sheets back on my bikes.

Hellboy 184 out of 200
lil Tigress 138 out of 200

So clearly during announcements they mixed up the numbers LOL.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> Just got my score sheets back on my bikes.
> 
> Hellboy 184 out of 200
> lil Tigress 138 out of 200
> ...


How can I get my score sheet ??? That's crazy last year they maid a mistake on the green envy trike


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How can I get my score sheet ??? That's crazy last year they maid a mistake on the green envy trike


[email protected]
Danny Ochoa
(Go on motor sport showcase website)
Email him your name and score card #


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> [email protected]
> Danny Ochoa
> (Go on motor sport showcase website)
> Email him your name and score card #


Cool thank you


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

finally after many days of work i finally got up time to post these thing's.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> finally after many days of work i finally got up time to post these thing's.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice Pics.Thanks


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics.Thanks


Thank's homie. still got more but totally booked on time. also noticed i got some cars in there but in the long run it probly wont matter too much.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT!! Im really impressed with the top 4 bikes at this show. A lot of new ideas and craftsmanship here. I hope to see them all at the super show.


----------

